# Is this size of pool filter sand acceptable?



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

If it will work, this sand will be the substrate for a planted (easy to raise plants), snail (ramshorn/MTS), and cichlid occupied tank.

This picture was taken after rinsing and was the coursest they had. Had it sitting in a bucket of water for two hours and it really didn't compact much at all. The slightest movement stirred a little up. My dad has some extra pool filter sand but not enough to cover my tank deep enough, plus it is multi-colored with tans, browns, and whites. About twice the grain size as what is pictured.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't see any problems with it. As long as you add the MTS they will keep it stirred up for you. I've never had a problem with pool filter sand getting compacted with the MTS at work.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

trenac said:


> I don't see any problems with it. As long as you add the MTS they will keep it stirred up for you. I've never had a problem with pool filter sand getting compacted with the MTS at work.


That's the reason I wanted MTS. "Behind the scenes employees". Good to hear I should be ok.


----------



## AlexTal (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry for being a newb, what's an MTS?


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Malaysian Trumpet Snail


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I added the sand to the tank yesterday. Two days ago I rinsed ~5lb portions of the stuff until the runoff was clear, stirred it up a bit, and repeated. This whole process probably took up about 60-75 minutes worth of time to 40lbs of sand. The final result was about 25-30lbs worth of rinses product.

Upon adding it to the tank the entire tank became VERY cloudy. 24 hours later it's just a little cloudy, similar to a bacterial bloom. My filter did stop twice already but it's doing just fine now. Probably will need to remove some but right now it looks awesome. Reminds me of a white sand beach. Holds plants rather well too.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

It is normal to see cloudiness from the sand, it should clear up within a day. I think a sand substrate is easier to plant in then gravel is and holds the plants down better to. This is way all my tanks have been switched over to sand.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

It's completely clear now. About the only plant it won't hold down is Water Sprite, which I figured on that. The WS hasn't developed roots yet from when I trimmed it. I'll just let it float until it does.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Burks said:


> ...About the only plant it won't hold down is Water Sprite, which I figured on that. The WS hasn't developed roots yet from when I trimmed it. I'll just let it float until it does.


I take a plant weight trimmed to about 3/4" or so and fold it into a U shape. I then squeeze it gently around the stem. Then I plant it. It should stay put and grow roots. I do almost all my stem plants this way.

Plants that won't float easy, I use a shorter length of weight. If they float too easy, I just use a little longer weight.

Usually the weight stays put. You can use it again if you have to pull the plants up.


----------

